# Vitamin injections for goats



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Several of my goats have been anemic up and down for a while now even though their fecal egg counts are very low. I want to try a B12 or B complex injection; will that help? Any precautions?
I also would like to have a vitamin C injection on hand. Where can I get the vitamin injections?


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

I gave my goats a vit B12 shot when they were sick with shipping fever this year. I got it from my vet. It is for anemic goats and also for stress from just about any illness. I gave it to them once and then again in 48 hours and then once a week. I do not give it now as the goats seem better and very well conditioned although the vet said I could give it once a week for maintenance if needed. Not sure about the vit C.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

C can be given orally, I use the people chewables for mine....B Complex can be given SQ and is available at most Farm supply stores. Hoeggars and Jeffers carry the injectibles...and Jeffers also carries a new B Complex oral paste.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

B12 helps with appetite too -- Bcomplex injectable last I checked (not long ago) was back ordered everywhere indefinitely not even vets can get it since its not being sold. (I now use B12 gel for horses)

Vit C tablets are an easy way to give vit C and dont require you to give an injection (not sure if they even carry it has an injection). 

Be careful when using Vit A &D injections - you can OD them on it. There is also a paste form of Vit A &D


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Thank you Peggy, Liz, and Stacey! That's too bad about the B complex. I do have vitamin C powder which I use sometimes, but it would be nice to have the injectable for an emergency.
Maybe I can ask my vet about the B12, but I always dread calling him. He thinks I'm crazy.


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

Is this not the B complex that has been missing? http://www.qcsupply.com/540558-fortifie ... 50-ml.html. The other one that is called the same thing but is 100 ml is still not available. This page doesn't show a detail of what it is. It is the same name, though, ultimately from Agri-labs, just like the one I have. Different in between company.

Jan


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

It is still missing from Valley Vet.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

looks like you found the only place still selling it. Or maybe they got in a shipment before everyone? Might be a good sign


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

The Tractor Supplies that I frequent here have the B Complex injectible...red/white label made by AgriLab.

Jeffers is also on indefinate back order


----------



## jona (Jan 16, 2011)

Anemia can also be caused by copper and/or cobalt deficiencies. Some minerals, even the ones marketed for goats, do not have enough for goats who live in very deficient areas.


----------



## Goat Song (May 4, 2011)

My Wilco store has injectable B complex... I almost bought a bottle of it yesterday but didn't. :shrug:


----------



## jona (Jan 16, 2011)

Milkmaid, I can't use the private message feature, so posting here. There is no easy way to diagnose cobalt deficiency, most of the time vets just go by good response to cobalt therapy in areas that are known to be deficient. In general though, if fecals look fine, and you have several anemic goats, I would definitely try to call the vet and see what else might be the issue. A goat with a healthy rumen should be able to make all her own B vitamins (synthesis of vitamin B12 does require cobalt though) provided her diet and minerals are adequate, so it's unlikely lack of B vitamins is the cause of your goats' anemia. Hopefully you'll get them straightened out soon!


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Oops, sorry. I didn't look at your number of posts.  Thank you!


----------

